# Acid Etched YETI cooler experiment*****NEW PROJECTS POSTED July 14 2016



## Gobbler Down (May 24, 2016)

7/14/16

New techniques and prototypes...enjoy!

old post-
Took the time today to experiment with a YETI Rambler Colster.  I think we have a winner!  The design relief makes it easier to grip.


----------



## Headshot (May 24, 2016)

Nice effect!


----------



## Mars (May 24, 2016)

Thats really cool.


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 24, 2016)

Good work 

You gonna start selling them?


----------



## Flatlander (May 25, 2016)

Looks like it rolled around in the truck bed after a gallon of white paint spilled.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 25, 2016)

Flatlander said:


> Looks like it rolled around in the truck bed after a gallon of white paint spilled.


----------



## Gobbler Down (May 25, 2016)

Thanks gentlemen! As for selling them...the thought hadn't crossed my mind....


----------



## IFLY4U (May 25, 2016)

That's a GREAT idea!


----------



## T-N-T (May 25, 2016)

Out freaking standing.
Love it!


----------



## PappyHoel (May 25, 2016)

Gobbler Down said:


> Thanks gentlemen! As for selling them...the thought hadn't crossed my mind....



You could probably get $100 per. $150 if you threw in a yeti sticker.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 1, 2016)

Abstract for sure! Maybe a deer head or fish stencil would look cool!


----------



## georgiaboy (Jun 2, 2016)

Looks cool!


----------



## Anvil Head (Jun 4, 2016)

Well Jim, guess you're back home....again. Sorry we didn't get to talk, but this was the busiest Friday crowd I've ever seen at the Blade in 18 yrs of attendance. Took Scout over to see the Al Mars, duly impressed for sure. 
Got an idea I'd like to kick around with you after the dust settles here from the show (if yesterday is a preview of today, it's going to be nuts all day long).
Scottie said he's glad he finally got to meet you FTF. Hope you had a good time.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jun 5, 2016)

Hey Jim, glad to meet you finally. Beautiful work sir.


----------



## Gobbler Down (Jun 5, 2016)

Razor Blade said:


> Hey Jim, glad to meet you finally. Beautiful work sir.



Thank you Sir.  The pleasure was all mine.  I hope we can meet again before Blade at one of the blacksmith meets.
I hope the show was good to you.


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 14, 2016)

So, I couldn't take it.  I had to have ol Gobbler get on my coozie.  So I sent him a PM and got it in the mail.
HE made short work of it and got it back to me.

I could not be happier with it.  I now will be the talk of the campfire for sure!  The etching really looks better in person than in pics.  

And on top of it all,  he didn't even charge me an arm and a leg.   
Thanks again Gobbler!  I love it!


----------



## Gobbler Down (Jul 14, 2016)

*New Pictures of acid etch projects posted*

New pictures are posted.


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 14, 2016)

Great work gobbler!


----------



## Gobbler Down (Jul 14, 2016)

TopherAndTick said:


> Great work gobbler!


Thank you Sir...getting my groove with new ideas.


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 15, 2016)

Those 50cal openers are a dang cool ideer.


----------



## EJC (Aug 8, 2016)

Very nice Gobbler! Appreciate it!


----------



## Gobbler Down (Sep 16, 2016)

*Two more for a friend*

Just finished these two for a friend of mine that is just getting over the passing of his dog and a few bouts with serious illness.  Enjoy.


----------



## nkbigdog (Sep 17, 2016)

Well done Sir!


----------



## cramer (Sep 17, 2016)

Good stuff!


----------



## Gobbler Down (Sep 17, 2016)

cramer said:


> Good stuff!


Hooah! @nkbigdog & cramer----Thank you.


----------

